# Gelo e Neve - Barroso e Gerês, 28 Novembro de 2010



## Johnny (30 Nov 2010 às 17:15)

Domingo, 28 Novembro 2010... o frio/gelo por terras trasmontanas (Alto Barroso):






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (30 Nov 2010 às 17:33)

*Re: Neve e frio - 29/30 Novembro 2010*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (30 Nov 2010 às 18:39)

*Re: Neve e frio - 29/30 Novembro 2010*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (30 Nov 2010 às 18:53)

*Re: Neve e frio - 29/30 Novembro 2010*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (30 Nov 2010 às 19:11)

*Re: Neve e frio - 29/30 Novembro 2010*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2010 às 22:04)

Boas fotos!

Excelente passeio!


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2010 às 22:07)

Belas e refrescantes imagens!

Já deu para perceber que adoras o teu pópó, ele aparece em quase todas as fotos! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Black_Heart (30 Nov 2010 às 22:36)

Excelente foto-reportagem...que belas fotos


----------



## Johnny (1 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

O _Toyota _aparece pq pertenço a um clube e participo em foruns 4x4... sou obrigado a partilhar fotos destas com eles...

E claro q gosto das aventuras q só um carro destes proporciona...

Nestas alturas do ano (neve, gelo, chuvas/cheias, etc...) só mm com um bom 4x4 é q vais a sítios impensáveis... daí o Toyota aparecer tantas vezes nos meus posts!




actioman disse:


> Belas e refrescantes imagens!
> 
> Já deu para perceber que adoras o teu pópó, ele aparece em quase todas as fotos!
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## actioman (1 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

Johnny disse:


> O _Toyota _aparece pq pertenço a um clube e participo em foruns 4x4... sou obrigado a partilhar fotos destas com eles...
> 
> E claro q gosto das aventuras q só um carro destes proporciona...
> 
> Nestas alturas do ano (neve, gelo, chuvas/cheias, etc...) só mm com um bom 4x4 é q vais a sítios impensáveis... daí o Toyota aparecer tantas vezes nos meus posts!



He he he! 

Acredito que sim, só com uma máquina assim é que me sentiria igualmente tranquilo para ir a qualquer ponto numa serra a ver do branco elemento!
E já me fez falta mais de uma vez! 

Abraço!


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

Excelentes fotografias por aqui


----------



## Johnny (1 Dez 2010 às 00:11)

obgd Vince!




Vince disse:


> Excelentes fotografias por aqui


----------



## Johnny (1 Dez 2010 às 00:22)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 00:23)

Espectacular, brutal a grossura do gelo


----------

